# Dylan



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

please pray for Dylan. his legs are giving out and he can't hold himself up anymore. we have vet appt. tonight.
he's 10-1/2 years old. he was diagnosed with HD at age of 8 months. he has a couple of other issues, managed with meds, but meds can't help him with this. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Dylan is in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

You and Dylan are in my thoughts and prayers. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Els, I'm so sorry. You and Dylan are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there. Call me.
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

am so very sorry dylan is having a bad day, thoughts and prayers heading your way


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

You are in my prayers Elsie.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

So sad to hear about Dylan's HD problems. Hoping the vet can help him somehow.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Just heard from Elsie. Dylan has going to bridge. Elsie has this under control and I am sitting here crying.

Prayers for Elsie in the loss of her beautiful boy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Elsie, may you find strength knowing there are many people on this forum who truly share in your sorrow and wish there was something that could be done to help you through this. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I lost a male dobie to HD 2 years ago. Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

My granda told me this when I lost my best friend.....seems fitting here too.

Death leaves a heartache no one can heal,
Love leaves a memory no one can steal.

Love and prays to you.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Dylan RIP dear boy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lmilr said:


> My granda told me this when I lost my best friend.....seems fitting here too.
> 
> Death leaves a heartache no one can heal,
> Love leaves a memory no one can steal.
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thank you, everyone,
and thank you jan for posting.
i got a "glimpse" of dylan this morning. 
he's sitting at Jesus feet. he is home.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Elsie, I'm so sorry about your sweet boy. RIP Dylan. :angel:


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry. What a difficult, sad time for you.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm sorry for your loss.....


I wish someone had given little Jesus a dog
as loyal and loving as mine
to sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
and adore Him for being divine. ​ 
As Our Lord grew to manhood, His own faithful dog
would have followed Him all through the day
while He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
and knelt in the Garden to pray. ​ 
It is sad to remember that Christ went away
to face death alone and apart,
with no tender dog following close behind
to comfort its Master's heart. ​ 
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
how happy He would have been
as His dog kissed His hand and barked its delight
for the One who died for all men! ​ 
Well, the Lord has a dog now; I've just sent him mine,
the old pal so dear to me.
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone,
knowing they're in eternity.​


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Run pain free now sweet Dylan :angel:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

:hugs:So Sorry for your loss


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Heavenly Father, creator of all things. 
Thank you for blessing me with this loyal dog.
Thank you for letting him teach me unselfish love.
Thank you for all the memories that I can recall for the rest of my life.
Finally, in gratitude, I return my dog to you.


Hugs my dear friend


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your dear boy Dylan .

Run free beautiful boy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, I cry everytime I read one of these kind of posts. I am glad you had 10.5 wonderful years with him.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thank you, everyone.

anita, that poem is perfect. i'm going to save that, and share it.

mary ann, thank you for the prayer. 
that's just what we did, we gave dylan back to God, who trusted us and blessed us with dylan for longer than i thought we'd have.

not matter how long we have them, they always leave too soon. that's the only thing i'd change about them.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Elsie,
I'm in shock! I just saw this.
I AM SO SORRY!!!
{{{{{HUGS}}}}}
God Speed Dylan:rip:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

i am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost your friend today. Thank God he had you for the time he was here on Earth.
God Bless
Eileen


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

You know I've been thinking about you all day. I'm so sorry you have lost him. He is watching you from above. He's running free with all of our furbabies to show him around The Bridge. I know Zeus and Belle have welcomed him with open paws. Run free sweet Dylan - you had an amazing, wonderful life here on Earth. There are a lot of sad people tonight shedding tears for you - even those who haven't met you yet. RIP Dylan {{{Hugs}}} xoxoxo


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thank you :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Hugs and prayers from Oklahoma. I understand.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Elsie, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Dylan...:hugs:

Run free and healthy, sweet boy...


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

You and Dylan are in my prayers. He looks like such a sweetie. May he be pain free.


----------

